# My Bachmann HO loco needs oil. Any suggestions?



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

My Bachmann DCC Santa Fe loco is starting to squeal when I run it near top speed. I probably only have 2 or 3 hours on it, but it may have sat on the shelf at Hobby Lobby forever. Since I have never oiled a train before and the Bachmann instructions are pretty useless, does anyone have any tips? Can I use sewing machine oil (assuming I can sneak the bottle past the wife)?


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

let us know the outcome after oiling.


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

For the sake of continuing this conversation, I see no reason sewing machine oil wouldn't be just the ticket for oiling. What little oiling I've done has been with 3-IN-1 and a toothpick. That's for the axles. I think the gears require a light grease and while I'm thinking that, I think Vaseline would work OK. I gotta spend more time here!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Has anyone used silcone spray?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd shy away from Vaseline ... it'll get thick over time.

T, I haven't tried silicone spray.

I use small drops of 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil, per Servoguy's advice ... it's worked out well for me.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use Lubriplate for gears, and gun oil for stuff that requires oil.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

My LHS sells small tubes of train oil for $4.00 and grease for $4.00. They are about the size of a container of Chapstick. It may sound expensive at first but consider the following and it is not that high of a price: 1. half a drop is all it takes per bushing. 2. It is not used that often. 3. If you do choose the wrong oil by mistake the damage could get real expensive.

Whatever you do make sure the oil/grease will not harden over time or harm plastics. Some machine oils will weaken plastics or discolor them.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Wahl Hair Clipper oil...it's safe for plastic and is electrically conductive.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> I use Wahl Hair Clipper oil...it's safe for plastic and is electrically conductive.


I have a Wahl clipper too. I used the oil and the squeal went away. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

